
A curated guide for startup business tools - stunod
https://www.stacklist.com/
======
stunod
Hi everyone,

Saw the post for StartupStash the other day and thought I'd share Stacklist.
We've interviewed over 500 startups about the business tools they're using to
grow.

On our site you can see what tools other startups are using and also find
reviews for different business tools.

When we launched in 2015 we were the #1 product for the day on ProductHunt,
and #8 overall for September.

